# Importing a motorcycle



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I plan to bring my bike with me when we move, but there are a couple of questions if anyone can help. I know it will have to go to ITV as part of the matriculation, is the following a requirement,

Does it have to have a speedo?

Does the speedo have to work?

Does the speedo have to be graduated in kph?

Thanks


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

As with many brushes with authorities in Spain, it can be an awful hassle, so I would ask yourself if it will be worth it in time, money and headaches. If it is a unique or dearly loved bike, that would make it more worthwhile. There is a good article here:

How to register a bike in Spain - | Motorcycle Riding Advice | Motorbike Riding Tips | MCN

Whatever the bike, it would need a speedo and it would have to be in kph. I don't remember them testing to see if speedos actually work in the ITV test. Was the bike ever homologated in Spain? If not, the process gets longer, harder and more expensive. The bike must comply with the original specifications so bear that in mind if several changes have been made. Good luck!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for that.

Yes, it is worth it to me to take it, but I want to be as prepared as I can be. It should be O.K. on the major things as it is a recognised model sold all over the world, albeit 37 years old now !

The speedo was the only thing that I thought might present a problem, I'll now have to decide what is the best way round it


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No whether it works or not they'd have no way of knowing.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That was what I thought, but wasn't sure whether it would be tested either road or rolling road


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Friend of mine had a car where the speedo packed up .It had 5 , yearly itv's with the same km reading before he sold it.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We found this article quite handy too

How to import a car or motorcycle into Spain | Settle in Spain


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks, that is useful too, a concise guide to this persons experience. I only hope it is as simple for me!


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

which bike is it,even a 37 year old bike had a speedometer when new.,it's .could be worth looking into historic matriculation


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine is equipped with a speedo from new, but it is in mph. So I will need either a replacement or a new face showing kph.

The whole business of matriculation is a real bureaucratic maze by the look of it, so whatever I can do in preparation will be time well spent. I haven't looked at the historic route yet, but it will be worth exploring


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

just had a thought I have a friend who is involved in classic motorcycle rental in mallorca.ie bonnies ,commando,BSA as well a European makes.all are 60-70 era and as far as I'm aware non of the brit bikes have kph speedos.will call by an check. google albion motorcycles Mallorca ,if you want to check them out.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My OH restores classic bikes from the 70s and 80s. In order to register them here they have to have speedos in kph.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

That's what I thought.

It seemed logical to me that a vehicle) from the 70's that was supplied to various markets would have been fitted with equipment (speedo) specific to that individual market; thus to "move" it from one market to another would need it to comply with the original requirements of the the market in question


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Relyat said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> It seemed logical to me that a vehicle) from the 70's that was supplied to various markets would have been fitted with equipment (speedo) specific to that individual market; thus to "move" it from one market to another would need it to comply with the original requirements of the the market in question


Exactly. There are people who covert speedos from mph to kph or vice versa. Without a kph one here how could one obey the speed limits?


----------

